# Beer can shooting



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello again :wave:

Not seen too many new videos here lately so I made couple myself :boring:

Nothing special, just shooting a beer can.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Some fine shooting at that distance!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Charles 

I have to go buy some more hex nuts and shooting continues.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice shooting Kal! 
I have to try the M8 hex nut. They seem enough accurate.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Genoa :wave:

I think that hex nuts are cheap enough (and easy get) to shoot and lost (1kg = 6€), I collect all that I can find though.

Shoot this can yesterday, distance was about 18 m, can was on grass same place like in those videos and nut went straight trough.

When I shoot in those videos, the can is on same height as my eyes.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Nice shooting!


Thanks Ibojoe


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shooting! I agree. We need more shooting vids!


----------

